# Tractor loader plows?



## cotter (Oct 9, 2010)

I have been watching threads on here of guys mounting plows to the front of their tractors, skids and loaders and have convinced myself that is a good option for me. I have a plow on my truck but I won't dare take it off the gravel driveway or risk a pic in the 'worst stuck' thread. The 8' blade on the back of the tractor works great for most times but I get serious drifting and a front mount would make my life much easier. This will be for my personal use and a few neighbors (don't we all start out that way) in a rural area where most are gravel driveways. Like I said I still get some pretty serious drifting out here on "Brighton Pass" as the county plow guys call it so I need my mounting to be sturdy, nothing to have 3' of plowed snow 15' down my driveway. I'll be mounting it to the loader on my Massey Ferguson 275 (67hp, ~ 7000#) with a Bush Hog 2400 loader. The bucket (only 5' wide) is attached with pins (no QD plate) and I would prefer to leave the bucket in place for when I have to move snow around. Yes, I know I will not have full angle of the plow, it will hit the bucket and a 5' bucket is not much snow but...
I have a plan  to make a mount that will bolt to the inside of the bucket and allow me to pull the plow A-frame pins, remove the lift chain and plow controls and go on using the bucket. So I am looking for input on this plan and any thoughts on improvements or deficiencies.
There are already holes (5/8") in the bottom of the bucket to attach manure forks. The pics are a mock up and will show you the idea. Missing are the 3/8"X6"X48" plates that will bolt to the bottom of the bucket and up the bucket angle in the back. The mounts (in cardboard) I am thinking ½" plate or perhaps 3/8". The 3/8"X3" angle (orange) on the sides of the mounts will be full length of the mounts. Of cource everything welded on the plate.

My goals:
Be able to push a bunch of snow off the pavement thru the grass and stack it effectively.
Reduce my time spent on the tractor in the cold.
Continue to be able to use my bucket in my same trip while using the plow on the front.

I guess worst case scenario I build a frame to mount the blade to the loader and plan on not using the bucket at all.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

I used 1/2" plate for the mount on my plow. It's one area that takes a lot of stress. 

Is there any way that you can move the mounting tabs further out towards the cutting edge of the bucket? Doing so would give you room to angle the blade.

On that note, I think I see some factory drilled holes in the semi-circular part of the plow frame. If you remove the angle cylinders, you will be able to angle the plow manually and use a pin to secure it.


----------



## cotter (Oct 9, 2010)

It will end up a bit further forward than the first pic ~6". I should end up with 1/2 - 2/3 of the normal angle travel. I am worried about too much weight too far out front to the point of loosing some traction. Plus making the steel mounts longer increases my chances of breaking something. Agree on the 1/2".

The blade is a 8' Curtis with the pump in the A-frame. The goal is to cheat and use it instead of the tractor hydraulics to angle the blade, I am out of remotes and only 4 wires. But yes, there are holes to pin the angle.

I'll mock it up a little better and see how much angle I can get on Friday and I will probably end up a bit further forward.

Thanks Chad.


----------

